# Hey, TiVo, what's the holiday season buzz?



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, @TiVo_Ted, what breadcrumbs and game plans can you drop on your friends, here, to tantalize us into making you folks rich this holiday gift season? What retail specials, doorbusters, and the like might we expect to see from TiVo over the next 3-4 weeks? 

And any word on the Mini Wireless Adapter (or, the TiVo apps for Roku/Fire TV/Amazon TV)? I keep checking the accessories page at the online TiVo store as well as at Amazon.com (not to mention zatznotfunny.com, for a scoop), to see if the Wireless Adapter has leaked out into the retail world.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm guessing there will just be a Christmas sale on the Bolts to try to clear out all of that old inventory. The Edge is probably too new for any type of big discounts yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

2 weeks before Thanksgiving. Any word for your friends here, @TiVo_Ted?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I have a dying TiVo, trying to decide what to do. Hope there's something good on offer.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Been thinking of getting a mini for the bedroom. If I recall last year they had some $99 older or refurbished ones. But wondering if I should hold out for the rumored streaming stick or app. I have an Apple tv in there already so the app would be perfect. Although seems if they ever come from what I read wouldn’t have skip mode hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

If only Tivo had a way to put holiday sales ads in places where you couldn't miss them...like in front of every recording or within the guide data.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or, here, lol (at least, for TCF readers).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Noelmel said:


> Been thinking of getting a mini for the bedroom. If I recall last year they had some $99 older or refurbished ones. But wondering if I should hold out for the rumored streaming stick or app. I have an Apple tv in there already so the app would be perfect. Although seems if they ever come from what I read wouldn't have skip mode hmmm


The TiVo Mini Vox is $149.99 today at Amazon.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> The TiVo Mini Vox is $149.99 today at Amazon.


Thanks for the heads up. Just bought 3. That's the best price I think you're going to see on the Minis.

Also now $150 on Best Buy: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini-vox-streaming-media-player-black/6115417.p?skuId=6115417

This type of price cut makes me a little suspicious that their could be an updated version of the Mini in the works.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just bought 3. That's the best price I think you're going to see on the Minis.
> 
> Also now $150 on Best Buy: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini-vox-streaming-media-player-black/6115417.p?skuId=6115417
> 
> This type of price cut makes me a little suspicious that their could be an updated version of the Mini in the works.


Keep your eyes open--last year, Best Buy had an unannounced* Black Friday sale on the Mini VOX at $130. I seem to recall that Amazon and TiVo itself had the Mini VOX on holiday sale for a period, at around $150 last year (and I believe that Best Buy went to that price as well).

I don't think it had/has anything to do with a new model: it's American Black Friday (now extending into the entire month of Nov., and even before) commercialism.

* Kindly leaked to us here by @TiVo_Ted. The sale truly was bizarre, to me: as far as I was aware, not listed in a Best Buy circular, no special shelf-tag or other store notice, etc. It just "was there"--perhaps to create buzz that Best Buy has great deals? One never would have known about the sale but for the notice here at TCF (or happening to look at the product at Best Buy and noticing that the shelf-tag price seemed to be a typo, lol).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Note a purchase consideration factor, between buying from Amazon and Best Buy, at the same price: all other things being equal and if there is a Best Buy in the area, purchasing from Best Buy could be handy in case it later lowers the price (e.g. at Black Friday/Cyber Monday), for price adjustment purposes (which Amazon generally will not do). On the other hand, if one has Amazon gift cards around . . . .


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Note a purchase consideration factor, between buying from Amazon and Best Buy, at the same price: all other things being equal and if there is a Best Buy in the area, purchasing from Best Buy could be handy in case it later lowers the price (e.g. at Black Friday/Cyber Monday), for price adjustment purposes (which Amazon generally will not do). On the other hand, if one has Amazon gift cards around . . . .


You have to be careful with Black Friday deals. Last year I tried that with a Best Buy purchase and they would not adjust the price because it was a Black Friday special deal.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Adam C. said:


> You have to be careful with Black Friday deals. Last year I tried that with a Best Buy purchase and they would not adjust the price because it was a Black Friday special deal.


I assume that if you're within their return window, you could return it and buy it back again. That should work for Amazon too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Adam C. said:


> You have to be careful with Black Friday deals. Last year I tried that with a Best Buy purchase and they would not adjust the price because it was a Black Friday special deal.


You're right, that sometimes can be a hassle (or make things impossible). Last year, Best Buy's TiVo Mini VOX deal wasn't a Black Friday "special" (seemingly)--it just "was there."


tarheelblue32 said:


> I assume that if you're within their return window, you could return it and buy it back again. That should work for Amazon too.


You're right. I was thinking about the extra hassle and cost of returning an item to Amazon, but that barrier has gone down this year, with returns being free, now, via Kohl's and Amazon itself often offering the free return of items.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just bought 3. That's the best price I think you're going to see on the Minis.
> 
> Also now $150 on Best Buy: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini-vox-streaming-media-player-black/6115417.p?skuId=6115417
> 
> This type of price cut makes me a little suspicious that their could be an updated version of the Mini in the works.


Do we think they will make a Edge Mini. If it came with the new backlit remote I would get that!

In past years did the mini come out the same time as the new boxes or like months / a year later ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> Do we think they will make a Edge Mini. If it came with the new backlit remote I would get that!
> 
> In past years did the mini come out the same time as the new boxes or like months / a year later ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original Mini came out in 2013 with the Premiere remote. Then the updated Mini came out in 2015 with the Roamio remote. Then the Mini Vox came out in 2017 with the Bolt Vox remote. I assume that eventually the Edge will come with the Lux remote and that an updated Mini Vox will come out sometime within the next year to match the Edge's Dolby Vision and Atmos capabilities and Lux remote.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Noelmel said:


> Do we think they will make a Edge Mini.


If they did, and if like the Edge itself it would only run TE4/Hydra, then it would be incompatible with all my TiVos. That would bite the wax tadpole.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There's an android-based dongle coming out next year. There's a *chance* it could function as seamlessly as a wireless Mini (no transcoding like the apps), but we gotta wait and see.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Just FYI, just saw Amazon has the Mini Vox on sale for $149.99, $30 off. I don't know for how long, it doesn't say.


----------



## Sparky19053 (Jul 7, 2015)

six hours after TivoJD post and its still $149.99 on Amazon, strangle it does not show this as a sale price. It simple list the price as $149.99 but does not show it as markdown. I wonder (as suggested above) if Tivo dropped the price in preparation for a new product roll out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky19053 said:


> six hours after TivoJD post and its still $149.99 on Amazon, strangle it does not show this as a sale price. It simple list the price as $149.99 but does not show it as markdown. I wonder (as suggested above) if Tivo dropped the price in preparation for a new product roll out.


The price went to $150 during the holiday season last year as well.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> The price went to $150 during the holiday season last year as well.


Actually, last year at Best Buy they had the Mini Vox for $129.99. That's when I bought my 2.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dmk1974 said:


> Actually, last year at Best Buy they had the Mini Vox for $129.99. That's when I bought my 2.


Yep--I had mentioned that on the prior page, a great deal! I don't recall Amazon having matched that BB BF $130 special deal price--it stuck to $150 as the holiday season special sale price, which BB did as well, IIRC, after the BF special.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The original Mini came out in 2013 with the Premiere remote. Then the updated Mini came out in 2015 with the Roamio remote. Then the Mini Vox came out in 2017 with the Bolt Vox remote. I assume that eventually the Edge will come with the Lux remote and that an updated Mini Vox will come out sometime within the next year to match the Edge's Dolby Vision and Atmos capabilities and Lux remote.


Thanks for the info! Seems like we are due for an updated model since it's 2019 and been 2 years between each so far! Compared to the TiVo units themselves were the minis released at the same time of year or at a diff time later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> There's an android-based dongle coming out next year. There's a *chance* it could function as seamlessly as a wireless Mini (no transcoding like the apps), but we gotta wait and see.


I wonder how much difference transcoding would make now with reports of Xfiinity's reduced resolution and some OTA markets reduced resolution.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

In the past, the "matching" Mini came out several months after the DVR. I bought our units in June, 2016 and got 2 Roamio Pros and 5 Minis, and all the Minis were the original Premiere-style. The first Roamio-style Minis didn't appear until late 2016/early 2017. The Vox Mini followed the Vox Bolt by about 4-5 months IIRC.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Send Shull and his ad schemes packing and release the app allowing Roku/Firestick to be the mini. That would be some nice holiday buzz.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I have an older TiVo that has lifetime on it that is just there as a backup. I'd be happy with a black friday promo to allow to move the lifetime to a newer machine for like $100. Don't they do something like that once in a while?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> In the past, the "matching" Mini came out several months after the DVR. I bought our units in June, 2016 and got 2 Roamio Pros and 5 Minis, and all the Minis were the original Premiere-style. The first Roamio-style Minis didn't appear until late 2016/early 2017. The Vox Mini followed the Vox Bolt by about 4-5 months IIRC.


The updated Mini with the Roamio remote was released in February of 2015. Here's an article about the release by Zatz dated Feb 3, 2015:

TiVo Mini Updated With Roamio RF Remote


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dmk1974 said:


> I have an older TiVo that has lifetime on it that is just there as a backup. I'd be happy with a black friday promo to allow to move the lifetime to a newer machine for like $100. Don't they do something like that once in a while?


Summer Breeze sales, late July through early August. Be sure to have your TiVo "phone home" occasionally, as the sales only apply to a TiVo that has connected within the year prior to when the sale is announced.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> In the past, the "matching" Mini came out several months after the DVR. I bought our units in June, 2016 and got 2 Roamio Pros and 5 Minis, and all the Minis were the original Premiere-style. The first Roamio-style Minis didn't appear until late 2016/early 2017. The Vox Mini followed the Vox Bolt by about 4-5 months IIRC.


Thanks that's exactly what I was wondering!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The updated Mini with the Roamio remote was released in February of 2015. Here's an article about the release by Zatz dated Feb 3, 2015:
> 
> TiVo Mini Updated With Roamio RF Remote


Wow..you're right. I bought my current setup in 2014, not 2016. I've had it longer than I thought.


----------



## JoeTheBanker (Dec 20, 2017)

As of 11/21, Best Buy and Amazon are also showing the Bolt OTA 1TB for $149.99 down from 249.00. Don't know how long that will last.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I wish that we would get a preview of TiVo Black Friday/Cyber Monday specials here (assuming that there will be some) . . . .


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's Weaknees BF specials I just received email on:
TiVo Black Friday Specials 2019


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Free shipping with the Wi-Fi 5 isn't much of a discount.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Free shipping with the Wi-Fi 5 isn't much of a discount.


Especially where it has been free to begin with when purchasing the device through Amazon.com, including from WeaKnees itself as the seller.  (And hasn't shipping also been free for the device up until now at WeaKnees' own website? I thought it was when I checked the adapter out there a few days ago.)

It seems to me like, WeaKnees is listing the adapter as a BF special, just because (and to give attention to it and get sales for the anticipated device)?


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

^^ Same with the new LUX remote. Already was free shipping to begin with. I ended up ordering thru them on their amazon store for faster shipping (still free but not Prime) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

They posted this prematurely.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> They posted this prematurely.
> 
> View attachment 44645


Right day of the week, wrong week. 

The devil is in the details: if that's a Bolt OTA with Lifetime, the promotion price is $.98 less than the regular price. On the other hand, if it's a cable Bolt VOX with Lifetime, it's a $350.98 savings. (I'm not sure what package gets to a $380 savings, as listed.)

Would be nice to get some word from @TiVo_Ted on upcoming Black Friday/Cyber Monday happenings, but he hasn't hung with us here for a week-and-a-half.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Another Tivo fail. 


Tivo is always so hush hush about products, plans and news. One would think with so much caution that Tivo would get all the details correct. However, it seems like when they actual post some news there is almost always an error.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Another Tivo fail.
> 
> Tivo is always so hush hush about products, plans and news. One would think with so much caution that Tivo would get all the details correct. However, it seems like when they actual post some news there is almost always an error.


Well, there's no_ obligation_ for TiVo to pre-announce its BF/CM plans here.  It just would be nice, and it generates some extra buzz (and sales?) for TiVo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I suspect that TiVo will not be coming out with BF specials until, well, BF. Just spotted at its website, TiVo's "Thanks-binging-day" Sale, good from now through the end of Thanksgiving day (why I suspect BF day specials thereafter): buy a Bolt OTA or Bolt VOX for zero down, with a 2-year monthly payment commitment. TiVo Thanksgiving Sale | Bolt OTA | Bolt Vox 1TB | Mini Vox | $0 Down


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I suspect that TiVo will not be coming out with BF specials until, well, BF. Just spotted at its website, TiVo's "Thanks-binging-day" Sale, good from now through the end of Thanksgiving day (why I suspect BF day specials thereafter): buy a Bolt OTA or Bolt VOX for zero down, with a 2-year monthly payment commitment. TiVo Thanksgiving Sale | Bolt OTA | Bolt Vox 1TB | Mini Vox | $0 Down


That offer is today's message during a service connection.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It looks like the Best Buy price on the Mini is back up to $179.98, and on Amazon it's now $153.48


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It looks like the Best Buy price on the Mini is back up to $179.98, and on Amazon it's now $153.48


Wait 2-3 and 6 days . . . .

edit: Current prices at Amazon.com, $149.99 via a Marketplace seller, Amazon itself back to $179.99. My oh my, Amazon.com and Best Buy seem to be having similar pricing.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Wait 2-3 and 6 days . . . .
> 
> edit: Current prices at Amazon.com, $149.99 via a Marketplace seller, Amazon itself back to $179.99. My oh my, Amazon.com and Best Buy seem to be having similar pricing.


Yeah the marketplace seller dropped the price to 149.99 after Amazon dropped it to that price. I suspect the marketplace prices will rise back up soon now that Amazon has changed their price.

Edit: Actually, Amazon's price still shows as $153.48 to me, but I now have to add it to my cart to see the price.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep, the one I saved to my "List" previously is still $153.

TiVo MINI VOX Streaming Media Player, 4K UHD, With Voice Remote! (TCDA95000) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075SLGR9Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_QXA3DbXH3BMJC


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, if I add the top-listed seller item (with Amazon.com as seller), it shows as $153.48 in my cart--I just tried again. (I may have confused 2 separate WeaKnees $179.99 listings earlier, thinking that one of them was from Amazon.com as seller.)


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

apparently something is going to be on sale at midnight tonight


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

vurbano said:


> apparently something is going to be on sale at midnight tonight


Midnight Pacific.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

vurbano said:


> apparently something is going to be on sale at midnight tonight


Maybe Edge for $0/down?

Get the new TiVo Edge for Antenna or Cable for $0 down!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

With the pre rolls and Tivo - spam in the guide, I wouldn't give them any more money.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo Black Friday | Save up to $200 | BOLT OTA | BOLT VOX

Save $50-$200, between Bolt box and Lifetime.


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Shame they don’t offer the lifetime all-in for the edge 0 down. They could offer a 30month option that was for all-in. The extra 6 months would pretty much cover the cost of a all-in plan difference when you consider the initial price has two years worth service in it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Best Buy and Amazon.com are both back down to $149.99 on the Mini VOX--this holiday season's low price? (Would be interesting to stop by a Best Buy store and see if the shelf offers a lower price, like last year's "unannounced" sale.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Here's Weaknees BF specials I just received email on:
> TiVo Black Friday Specials 2019


The WeaKnees BF price on the Roamio 1TB OTA VOX refurb. ($299.99) is $40 below TiVo's price on the Roamio 1TB OTA (non-VOX, seemingly) refurb. at its outlet. That and TiVo's BF deal on the Bolt OTA plus Lifetime at $399.98 seem to be the Black Friday lower-priced deals this year.* Wonder what Cyber Monday will bring.

* And then TiVo's BF deal on the Bolt VOX 500GB plus Lifetime at $549.98.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

cwoody222 said:


> Maybe Edge for $0/down?
> 
> Get the new TiVo Edge for Antenna or Cable for $0 down!


Wish you could just purchase a lifetime plan. Really dislike monthly payments on anything.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

With all the crap TiVo’s been shoving down our throats I’m surprised anyone wants to buy another TiVo.


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a TiVo Bolt OTA in my hands at Best Buy yesterday which was $149 ($50 less than TiVo’s super BF sale price), though about how I would be stuck with TE4 and all the TiVo+ and pre-ad crap and I put it down and bought a Fire TV recast.

TiVo used to have both “A bird in the hand” with the hardware purchase and “two birds in the bush” with its monthly plans. Call me what you want, but it simply does not make sense for me to buy something to have the privilege to be forced to also pay for unwanted ads.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Slumpert said:


> I had a TiVo Bolt OTA in my hands at Best Buy yesterday which was $149 ($50 less than TiVo's super BF sale price), though about how I would be stuck with TE4 and all the TiVo+ and pre-ad crap and I put it down and bought a Fire TV recast.
> 
> TiVo used to have both "A bird in the hand" with the hardware purchase and "two birds in the bush" with its monthly plans. Call me what you want, but it simply does not make sense for me to buy something to have the privilege to be forced to also pay for unwanted ads.


TE3: no pre-roll ads, no Guide ad, no TiVo+. 

WeaKnees BF sale, Roamio OTA VOX 1TB at $299.00 including Lifetime service. TiVo's own BF offers now are gone* (e.g. a Bolt OTA along with Lifetime for a total of $399.98)--will need to see what Cyber Monday brings.

* It's almost as if TiVo doesn't want to encourage sales.


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Mikeguy said:


> TE3: no pre-roll ads, no Guide ad, no TiVo+


Exactly, in their ad based vision for the future, they made the Bolt OTA locked to TE4 right?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Slumpert said:


> Exactly, in their ad based vision for the future, they made the Bolt OTA locked to TE4 right?


Sadly, yes, as well as the Edge platform.  But not the Bolt (non-OTA) and earlier.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Another message (and soon to be email) about staying up until midnight (PST) to get "bundles" for CM. Sounds expensive.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Another message (and soon to be email) about staying up until midnight (PST) to get "bundles" for CM. Sounds expensive.


TiVo must know who the big spenders are: no TiVo box message to me, even after dong a manual connection.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo must know who the big spenders are: no TiVo box message to me, even after dong a manual connection.


No email yet either. And the message was not from a service connection. It did have a 12/1 date. I don't know about being a big spender. I do have an A95 Mini, but everything else is a Roamio or below.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo Cyber Monday offer (1):

TiVo-renewed BOLT VOX 500 GB + TiVo-renewed Mini VOX + All-In Service Plan -- $499.99

TiVo Cyber Monday Sale | One Day Only | Up To $380 in Savings!

Note that this is good for either OTA or cable use; 4 tuners.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

More holiday specials email I just received from Weaknees: (one I noticed was a refurbed lifetimed Roamio 1TB w/VOX remote f/$300)
TiVo Holiday Specials 2019


----------

